# Camping/Fishing



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello everyone can someone suggest a place where I can go tent camping (none of this rv crap) where the campsites are either on a lake with good fishing or on a beach with good fishing. Fresh or Saltwater doesn't make a difference to me as long as the fishing is good for stuff other than pinfish and croaker. I have been to Blue Angel numerous times before with mixed results and I am ready to try a new spot, any suggestions would be nice.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I love camping at Ft Mcrae. Lots of good spots to set a tent and your right at the pass so you have all kinds of fishing opportunites (jetties, ICW, or the cove itself).


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome, is it free? and is there drinking water and stuff like that there?


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Blackwater River WMA, when the water goes down of course. Get you a map from a sporting goods store or the tax collectors office, drive around until you find a desired camping spot on the river. There are plenty around the Holt area. Thats where we go.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

X2 on Blackwater. The lakes up there offer nice primitive areas to camp in also


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Cornflake789 (4/1/2009)*Awesome, is it free? and is there drinking water and stuff like that there?


Its free but only boat access and no drinking water.

Blackwater is also nice, I like to camp out there as well. The fishing is not nearly as good but the water is cool and fresh. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Hurricane or Bear Lake in Blackwater Forest Area near Munson. Both have campgrounds.


----------

